
The CIO’s Guide to Kubernetes and Cloud-Native Development - eon01
This blog post is more about managing the transition to cloud-native architecture and paradigms using technologies like Kubernetes.<p>There are also interesting short stories from Netflix, Airbnb’ and Spotify experiences in migrating their workloads to Kubernetes and some failure stories.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thechief.io&#x2F;c&#x2F;editorial&#x2F;the-cios-guide-to-kubernetes-and-eventual-transition-to-cloud-native-development&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m interested in reading more about other Kubernetes migration stories (success and failure), if you have any good links, please share them.
======
crb
One nit: I wanted to cite your post in KubeWeekly, but the publication date
wasn't obvious in the page or its source, so I wasn't able to prove it came
from this week.

